# Λογοτεχνική μετάφραση από Γερμανικά σε Ελληνικά



## Tsialas (Nov 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα σας, αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

Στον εκδοτικό οίκο όπου εργάζομαι, σκοπεύουμε να εκδώσουμε ένα βιβλίο του Έσσε και αναζητούμε μεταφραστή. Όσοι από εσάς αισθάνονται ότι θα μπορούσαν να αναλάβουν μια τόσο σημαντική εργασία παρακαλούνται να στείλουν βιογραφικό στο [email protected].


----------



## Tsialas (Dec 22, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι η διαδικασία επιλογής μεταφραστή έχει καθυστερήσει λόγω φόρτου εργασίας αυτών των ημερών, οπότε, αν κάποιοι δεν έχουν αποστείλει ακόμη το βιογραφικό τους, μπορούν να το κάνουν.


----------

